# Arcadia Jungle Dawn 22W Getting Hot



## Adam_v01 (Aug 16, 2019)

I’ve fitted the light on my wooden vivarium using silicone and sticky pads. I’ve only had it running for about 20 minutes and it’s getting very warm. Is this normal? It doesn’t seem to be emitting the heat downwards, but the light itself seems to get hot. I’m worried that this might cause the silicone to melt. I tried using the Arcadia fixture to fix the light onto the viv, but it doesn’t hold it very well and it slants downwards


----------



## Ian Young (Dec 29, 2008)

These lights are supposed to have a gap above the lamp as the heat sink on top removes the heat away from the leds.
They are not really supposed to be put in wooden vivs there supposed to be used on top of exo terras ect.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Ian Young said:


> They are not really supposed to be put in wooden vivs there supposed to be used on top of exo terras ect.


Really? Does it say that on the description of the item? If so, i've definetley missed that!


----------

